# Orthotics- Qualified medical expense for tax?



## JJ1982 (26 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm if orthotics are an allowable medical expense for tax? I have looked on rev. website and its not very clear so i called revenue and they were vague (said that i would ahve to write in!), just wondering if any of the accountant out there have claimed this on behalf of a client and its been allowed or disallowed?

Thanks


----------



## Ham Slicer (27 Nov 2008)

Don't think I ever made a claim in this regard but I would imagine it can be claimed.

Don't bother writing in.  Just fill in Med 1 and send it off.  End of story.




JJ1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if orthotics are an allowable medical expense for tax? I have looked on rev. website and its not very clear so i called revenue and they were vague (said that i would ahve to write in!), just wondering if any of the accountant out there have claimed this on behalf of a client and its been allowed or disallowed?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## JJ1982 (27 Nov 2008)

Ham Slicer said:


> Don't think I ever made a claim in this regard but I would imagine it can be claimed.
> 
> Don't bother writing in.  Just fill in Med 1 and send it off.  End of story.




End of story?? no, not how we operate here at all! We hav had three clients with medical audits and its better safe than sorry.


----------



## lightswitch (27 Nov 2008)

Try phoning Revenue again.  You might get someone more hepful next time.  I would be surprised if they were not.  LS


----------



## caoimhe1 (27 Nov 2008)

Yes you can claim for orthotics, I have done so myself.


----------



## Ham Slicer (27 Nov 2008)

"Better safe than sorry" for a medical exp audit!  Not something I would be losing sleep over.

Didn't realise you were enquiring on behalf of a client so perhaps need to be 100%

I would still make the claim and not be worried about it.




JJ1982 said:


> End of story?? no, not how we operate here at all! We hav had three clients with medical audits and its better safe than sorry.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Nov 2008)

I have claimed for orthotics and it was allowed, just make sure you keep the receipt in case of query


----------



## JJ1982 (27 Nov 2008)

I have since been onto someone helpful in revenue and so long as its prescribed by a doctor and not self prescribed then its okay.

thanks for all the help


----------

